# Women who served...



## Ellen Marie (Jun 29, 2020)

Any of the ladies on the forum serve in the Armed Forces?   Maybe a WAVE, WAF, or Army Nurse out there?   Did you have any part in expanding the service restrictions on women?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 10, 2020)

I was a Corpsman in the US Navy. I knew some very dedicated Navy Nurses. They just didn't settle for giving good care, they worked tirelessly to give the best care possible to their patients.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 10, 2020)

I was an Air Force nurse.  Korean War Vet.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 11, 2020)

Me-Army during Vietnam, grandmother-during WWII, army.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jul 11, 2020)

USMC, early 70’s
Semper Fi !


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 17, 2020)

I am glad to hear from some other people...... thank you for your service.......we have common ground.....   
USAF  1970-1974, USN 1976-1980..... I spent a year in S Korea (Expeditionary Forces) ..... coldest place I have ever been, and did remote tour on an Island  in the Pacific......


----------

